# In the Belgian garden.



## Mattias (Nov 23, 2015)

Here are a few pics of animals i've encountered in my garden ( or my friends') 

Dysdera erythrina ( I think )



Very beautiful moth, the biggest i've ever seen around here





Snail



Greetings 
Mattias

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mattias (Nov 30, 2015)

some more pics

Salamander i found in the warehouse at work after heavy rain.





Hedgehog


----------

